# Macbook, Kernel Panic при загрузке

## iEvory

Установил gentoo-sources, загрузку делаю через refit+lilo (у меня 3 системы стоит Mac OS(на sda2), Gentoo (sda3), Windows (sda4))

Все системы, кроме gentoo грузятся хорошо=)

Проблема следующая:

при загрузке linux происходит ошибка

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)

Судя по тому, что я прочел проблема связана с типом файловой системы. диск отформатирован в ext4.

Вот, немного странные вещи связанные с этим:

-При настройке lilo пишет Warning: partition type 0XAF on device 0x803 is a dangerous place for a boot sector

0XAF это вроде как раз маковская файловая система HFS/HFS+

-Еще есть подозрительный момент связанный с определением типа файловой системы где установлен linux.

А именно дисковая утилита пишет, что она HFS+ а не ext4. Windows видит диск но не видит файловой системы. Хотя диск с мак ос нормально видит и определяет файловую систему HFS. Причем fdisk -l тоже пишет, что она HFS/HFS+

-Хотя df -T пишет, что она в ext4(как и должно быть)

Прошу помочь)

P.S. Но загрузка в систему с диска sysreccd происходит нормально. (Там есть вариант загрузки установленного linux)

Правда он загружает с стандартым ядром(3.4.30-std340-amd64)

----------

## TigerJr

Ну давай вывод 

```
fdisk -l
```

, чтоле) и можно бы... 

```
parted -l
```

, для интереса)

----------

